# Navionics Freshest Data



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

There is a whole bunch of new and corrected numbers on the Navionics Chip for the Gulf Coast. If you already have a chip it's pretty easy to get the data from their website after creating an account, which just requires your email adddress. I downloaded the Chart Installer and then when I inserted my chip it updated fairly quickly.


----------

